# Private dwelling kitchen  exhaust



## Titaniumman (Sep 3, 2015)

Question on kitchen exhaust (range hood). This is for dwelling units in an R-2 apartment building. Kitchen area is 60 ft2 net. IMC table 403.3 (private dwellings page 34, 2012 edition) shows an intermittent exhaust flow rate of 100 cfm/ft2 (using note f of the table). Doing the math (100 x 60) I see 6000 cfm?? I'm pretty sure that's enough to suck granny's wig and all of her cats up and out of the kitchen. I've not seen a residential kitchen with exhaust other than a range hood. What am I missing here?


----------



## cda (Sep 3, 2015)

Not an Imc person to much

But maybe read this entire thread for an answer


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 3, 2015)

Are you asking the source of makeup or transfer air for the amount of exhaust air?  Don't know where it is in the IMC but 1503.4 in the 2012 IRC when exhaust is more than 400 cfm makeup air approximately equal shall be provided with a means of closure automatically controlled to start and operate simultaneously with the exhaust system.


----------



## pyrguy (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't have the 12 at home but the 15 calls for 100 cfm per room not per sqft. I'd say you need a 100 cfm hood if used intermittently.  See footnote f


----------



## north star (Sep 3, 2015)

*$ : $ : $*



Titaniumman,

**pyrguy** has it right !.........In Table 403.3 [ `12 IMC ],

Footnote " f ",  ...the rate of 100 cfm \ ft2 is for an

intermittent rate, and 25 cfm \ ft2 for a continuous rate.

Looks like granny's wig and her Cat Circus are safe,

...for now !     :devil



*$ : $ : $*


----------

